
Sentiment Analysis in Scala with Stanford CoreNLP - shekhargulati
https://github.com/shekhargulati/52-technologies-in-2016/blob/master/03-stanford-corenlp/README.md
======
java4all
Thanks for the post. I have used corenlp in my personal project and it does a
good job in sentiment analysis. sentiment analysis is not an easy thing to get
right.

